# tracert - Request Timed Out?



## zero_hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

Take a look at the pic below.

I disabled both windows and norton firewall. Why do I still get "Request Timed Out" on the first hop? I tried it on another computer and it works fine. Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks pretty normal. They obviously don't respond once you get past mdf1-bi8k-1-eth-4-2.lax1.attens.net, here's what I see.

C:\>tracert us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

Tracing route to us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [12.129.232.111]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.102.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms 68.86.216.237
5 9 ms 9 ms 11 ms po10-ur02.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.102]
6 13 ms 16 ms 31 ms 68.86.209.106
7 14 ms 12 ms 14 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 18 ms 16 ms 16 ms 68.86.211.14
9 18 ms 16 ms 16 ms 12.118.114.5
10 81 ms 80 ms 81 ms tbr1-p012301.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.137.62]
11 82 ms 79 ms 87 ms tbr1-cl8.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.2.17]
12 80 ms 78 ms 79 ms tbr1-cl14.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.2]
13 78 ms 79 ms 80 ms tbr1-cl1.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.10.6]
14 76 ms 76 ms 76 ms gar3-p360.sffca.ip.att.net [12.123.13.157]
15 90 ms 88 ms 88 ms mdf1-gsr12-2-pos-7-0.lax1.attens.net [12.122.255.254]
16 84 ms 86 ms 84 ms mdf1-bi8k-1-eth-4-2.lax1.attens.net [12.129.192.122]
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.


----------



## zero_hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

right, they do that to prevent people from abusing it. But why is my first hop timed out? I tried in safe mode, so it couldn't be caused by a program, any ideas?

EDIT: I can't log into MSN messenger now, could this be related?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect your first hop is your ISP, note that mine is the 3rd hop, and it also times out. That's just the way it works, no problem there. I have a couple more hops for the router and the VoIP adapter before my signal goes out.


----------



## zero_hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks, can someone try this: tracert google.com

My first hop timed out again. What caused this? It wasn't here a few weeks ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like I said, if I connected directly to my modem, my first hop would always time out. That is not the reason you can't connect.

C:\>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [64.233.167.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.102.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 9 ms 9 ms 10 ms ge-2-2-ur01.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.237]
5 11 ms 11 ms 12 ms po10-ur02.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.102]
6 12 ms 14 ms 13 ms 68.86.209.106
7 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 16 ms 19 ms 16 ms 68.86.211.14
9 18 ms 16 ms 17 ms 12.119.53.49
10 24 ms 21 ms 23 ms tbr2-p012401.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.137.49]
11 23 ms 21 ms 22 ms tbr1-cl9.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.2.85]
12 21 ms 21 ms 22 ms 12.122.82.221
13 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms po3-1.ashcr2.Ashburn.opentransit.net [193.251.248.33]
14 27 ms 30 ms 28 ms po6-0.nykcr3.NewYork.opentransit.net [193.251.240.134]
15 28 ms 28 ms 29 ms po3-0.nykcr2.NewYork.opentransit.net [193.251.242.209]
16 48 ms 47 ms 47 ms po13-0.chicr2.Chicago.opentransit.net [193.251.240.137]
17 89 ms 90 ms 91 ms google-eu-customers-4.GW.opentransit.net [193.251.249.30]
18 91 ms 88 ms 89 ms 216.239.46.5
19 107 ms 92 ms 95 ms 72.14.232.57
20 90 ms 90 ms 100 ms 64.233.175.42
21 124 ms 93 ms 93 ms 64.233.167.99

Trace complete.


----------



## zero_hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh, ok, thanks, so the first hop always time out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For many accounts, I don't know about all. I have Comcast cable, and it's always done that here. It doesn't affect anything I do, it's just the nature of the gateway box on the pole in the neighborhood.


----------



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

Just for the record I ran a tracert of google, and it took 13 hops with no time outs.

I am on sbcglobal DSL. Not sure if that makes a difference, but thought I'd send the info your way.

Good luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your DSL account is probably different than the Comcast cable infrastructure. I know the lack of response to the tracert in my case is normal, and will happen on any Comcast account in my area.


----------



## zero_hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

alright, thanks. I guess it the results vary from ISP to ISP. Could firewall/spyware/etc. cause this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, it's outside of your premises, it's the first hop on the Comcast network, their gateway box that's within a few blocks of the house.


----------

